# Micro 4:3 "Very" Wide Angle Rectilinear Lenses



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 19, 2018)

For a long time I was looking at wide angle lenses that went beyond 12mm on Micro 4:3 cameras.  I bought the SLR Magic 8mm F4.0 lens and so far, I could not even complete proper testing because it arrived misadjusted for infinity focus.

Although testing still has not been completed, I can already see that its performance is not adequate for 4K video work or general still photography.
_[2018-07-27 20:00
I eventually did complete the test at:]_
"SLR Magic 8mm f/4.0 rectilinear lens for Micro 4:3 mount"

I have not done much research since I got that lens, but there are two products that appear to more worthwhile purchases, and I think both are reasonably well established.  So I am linking a couple of videos of reviews for people looking into these products.  Consider these as "starting points" if you are looking into them.

*Rokinon/Samyang 10 mm F2.8*

"Samyang 10 mm F2.8 – review + photographic examples •• HD",
posted by "Gerhard Ochsenfeld", Jul 10, 2016,
"



"

"Samyang 10 mm F2.8 – additional review",
Posted by "Gerhard Ochsenfeld", Nov 25, 2016,
"



"

_[2018-0801 01:50 added link to ePhotozine review]_
*ePhotozine.com*
"Samyang 10mm f/2.8 ED AS NCS CS Lens Review"
by Gary Wolstenholme 14 May 2014 1:13PM
"Samyang 10mm f/2.8 ED AS NCS CS Lens Review"

*Laowa 7.5 mm, F2.0*

"The Widest & Fastest Micro 4/3 Lens and the New Wotancraft Trooper Bag!",
posted by "Steve Huff", Jan 27, 2018,
"



"
_[2018-07-19 Corrected -- not "7.4 mm"]_

*TrustedReviews.com*
"Laowa 7.5mm f/2 MFT"
by Andy Westlake September 19, 2017 12:13pm
"https://www.trustedreviews.com/reviews/laowa-7-5mm-f2-mft"
_[added 2018-0801 1:38]_


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 30, 2018)

*"Voigtlander Nocton 10.5mm f0.95"*

I have not really looked for test articles.  The reason is that I felt it was priced outside my range.  So if you check around thoroughly, there is actually a chance that there is more good information "out there" that I missed.

Here is a lens test and review from *ePhotozine.com*:

*"Voigtlander 10.5mm f/0.95 Nokton for Micro 4:3 Lens Review"*
Posted : 14 Jul 2015 3:53PM by Gary Wolstenholme
"Voigtlander 10.5mm f/0.95 Nokton Micro Four Thirds Lens Review"
_[2018-07-31 08:43 added link]_

The following is a sample video made on a GH4:

"[NOKTON 10.5mm F0.95 TEST] One night of lake Biwa south coast", posted by "STUDIO SUMIZOON", Jul 6, 2016, [using GH4 and V-LogL]


----------



## LebronPhoto (Aug 28, 2018)

Olympus' 9-18 zoom isn't bad. It's relatively sharp and you have the flexibility of having a zoom lens. The wide primes that are rectilinear, like the Laowa, tend to be pricey.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Aug 30, 2018)

LebronPhoto said:


> Olympus' 9-18 zoom isn't bad. It's relatively sharp and you have the flexibility of having a zoom lens. The wide primes that are rectilinear, like the Laowa, tend to be pricey.



I have a slight extra problem using the Yi=M1 for UHD video work.  The high amount of sensor cropping makes it more critical than other cameras.  Otherwise, yes, the 9-18 would be nice. . . .


----------

